# ActiveAutowerks Question Headers????



## 01silber (Jun 28, 2002)

I was looking at their website and they list a set of headers for the NON M E46 series(I am assuming 3.0L engine)
Going by the bmw etk parts cd, the factory exsuast manifolds are the same for the E46 and the Z3 with the 3.0L engine (non M) so that would stand to reason that their E46 heades are a direct bolt up to the Z3 3.0...
All that said and assuming true, What are peoples thoughts on their headers? Ceramic coatings are lasting after a year of use? Fittment is good and no bending or tweaking is needed?
Will they trip any engine codes due to the cats are not used anymore for the headerside?


----------



## firedwg1 (May 21, 2005)

Hey from what I understand if the cats are relocated after the CO sensors they will trip an engine code inside the computer but you will need a scanner to read the code because the check engine light will not be illuminated.


----------

